# FR: tomber - auxiliaire être / avoir



## Thomas Tompion

I live in the country, in the South-West, and some of the French spoken around me surprises me. My neighbour who is French, for instance, says J'ai tombé, while I was brought up always to say je suis tombé.  Is this just because she speaks poorly, or is it a possible variant?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Conchita57

"J'ai tombé" isn't grammatical.  Whether it's a regional thing I couldn't say, though.


----------



## Maître Capello

If and only if the verb _tomber_ is *transitive*, then the auxiliary is _avoir_:

_Je suis tombé et je me suis fait mal.
Je suis tombé amoureux.
Je suis tombé sur ton frère en allant au marché.
_
but

_J'ai tombé la veste, car il faisait trop chaud.
J'ai tombé beaucoup de filles dans ma jeunesse.
J'ai tombé le masque après bien des années de faux-semblants.
_


----------



## Gwan

Maître Capello said:


> If and only if the verb _tomber_ is *transitive*, then the auxiliary is _avoir_:
> 
> _Je suis tombé et je me suis fait mal.
> Je suis tombé amoureux.
> Je suis tombé sur ton frère en allant au marché.
> _
> but
> 
> _J'ai tombé la veste, car il faisait trop chaud.
> J'ai tombé beaucoup de filles dans ma jeunesse.
> J'ai tombé le masque après bien des années de faux-semblants.
> _



Donc, 'j'ai tombé sur (ce blog intéressant, etc.)' est incorrect? Il me paraît que c'est pas mal utilisé (?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Gwan said:


> Donc, 'j'ai tombé sur (ce blog intéressant, etc.)' est incorrect? Il me paraît que c'est pas mal utilisé (?)


Oui, c'est bien une faute.


----------



## Crumble

And what about "tomber de"? Exemple: je suis tombé d'un hamac, or j'ai tombé d'un hamac.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## jeune linguiste

Crumble said:


> And what about "tomber de"? Exemple: je suis tombé d'un hamac, or j'ai tombé d'un hamac.
> Merci de votre aide.



_Je suis tombé d'un hamac_. Le verbe n'y est pas transitif.


----------



## CapnPrep

Thomas Tompion said:


> My neighbour who is French, for instance, says J'ai tombé, while I was brought up always to say je suis tombé.  Is this just because she speaks poorly, or is it a possible variant?


Historically, both auxiliaries were used (and expressed distinct meanings) with _tomber_ and several other intransitive verbs (_entrer_, _partir_, _rester_, _sortir_) that now only take _être_ in standard French. See the discussion in this thread about _partir_:
*avoir parti / être parti - auxiliaire de "partir"*

According to Littré, _avoir_ could still used with _tomber_ in good, late 19th century French:


> Bien que l'auxiliaire _être_  soit le plus fréquent, cependant de ces exemples on conclut qu'il est  des cas où _avoir_ est absolument nécessaire pour rendre la nuance de la  pensée. Cette phrase : _mon enfant est tombé_, ne peut signifier tout à la  fois : mon enfant est par terre, et il a fait une chute tout à l'heure.  Il faut dire dans ce dernier cas : _mon enfant a tombé_.


Many regional varieties of French (including the "Francitan"  of the Southwest) have maintained this more complex usage. For speakers of other varieties, however — and again this includes standard French — (intransitive) _J'ai tombé_ is simply a mistake.


----------



## Jimbabwe

I was listening to "C'est la vie" (cbc radio show about the French language)  and they were talking about the different uses of "tomber."
Several of the native speakers used "j'ai tombé sur la glace" instead of "je suis tombé sur la glace."  I thought I remembered that tomber was conjugated with être since it cannot take a direct object.
Am I going grammar police on a native speaker or am I ignorant of the usage?


----------



## Donaldos

You are quite right : in standard French, using the auxiliary _avoir_ in this case is considered incorrect.


----------



## Jimbabwe

Do native speakers often ignore the rule?  I went back and looked up the transcript and whoever transcribed the episode fixed the mistake which I thought was interesting.


----------



## SwissPete

[…]

To the suggestions I would like to add « J'ai tombé un arbre » (in the sense of "to fell a tree").


----------



## SwissPete

jeune linguiste said:


> _Je suis tombé d'un hamac_. Le verbe n'y est pas transitif.


Also: « Je ne suis pas tombé de la dernière pluie ».


----------



## DearPrudence

Jimbabwe said:


> Do native speakers often ignore the rule?  I went back and looked up the transcript and whoever transcribed the episode fixed the mistake which I thought was interesting.


Apart from kids and adults for a comic effect, native speakers would not say "J'ai tombé" naturally (at least in France). But in writing, the person may have started with a verb in mind conjugated with "avoir", changed his mind and left the "ai". In short, I don't think he would have made the mistake if he had said it.


----------



## janpol

Les journalistes sportifs font un usage immodéré du verbe "tomber" employé avec un cod et, donc, l'auxiliaire "avoir" : le dernier du championnat a tombé le leader, Monfils a tombé Nadal...


----------

